# 85% increase in spanish immigrants to the UK



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

25,000 Spaniards emigrated to the UK last year, which is a rise of 85%


_*The British Government is concerned about the number of Spaniards who are now signing onto the British Social Security system, after immigration to the U.K. from Spain for work has risen by 85% over the past twelve months to April, and now stands at nearly 25,000 people.*_

25,000 Spaniards emigrated to the U.K. for work last year

I could only find references to this in "typically Spanish" however...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 25,000 Spaniards emigrated to the UK last year, which is a rise of 85%
> 
> 
> _*The British Government is concerned about the number of Spaniards who are now signing onto the British Social Security system, after immigration to the U.K. from Spain for work has risen by 85% over the past twelve months to April, and now stands at nearly 25,000 people.*_
> ...


they've been reading all the britinspain type forums & found out about the benefit system!!

I've had a bit of a google too & can't find anything either


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This is ambiguous as at first glance implies that these Spanish workers are "signing on" to the Social Security system - i.e. taking money out of the system. What it actually means of course is that they are _paying in_ to the system, because they are working.


> In the year to April this year the number of Spaniards to *register in the British Social Security System after obtaining a first job* in the U.K. was up by 85%


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This is ambiguous as at first glance implies that these Spanish workers are "signing on" to the Social Security system - i.e. taking money out of the system. What it actually means of course is that they are _paying in_ to the system, because they are working.


it is a little vague ...........why would Cameron be concerned though if they were paying in?

maybe they got jobs - lost them, & are now claiming???


or maybe that's what he is worried about happening at some time in the future??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it is a little vague ...........why would Cameron be concerned though if they were paying in?
> 
> maybe they got jobs - lost them, & are now claiming???
> 
> ...


Maybe he isn't worried at all, just the expat press looking for non-news ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Maybe he isn't worried at all, just the expat press looking for non-news ...


sadly just as likely


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This is ambiguous as at first glance implies that these Spanish workers are "signing on" to the Social Security system - i.e. taking money out of the system. What it actually means of course is that they are _paying in_ to the system, because they are working.


I agree that it's ambiguous which is why I'd like to see other reports of the same story, in El País for example. 
I think the figures being quoted are newsworthy though, as a reflection on the Spanish job market, not the UK government slant, which is why I posted it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I agree that it's ambiguous which is why I'd like to see other reports of the same story, in El País for example.
> I think the figures being quoted are newsworthy though, as a reflection on the Spanish job market, not the UK government slant, which is why I posted it.


yes, that is the point - an 85% increase in Spanish people going to live in the UK & either working or even just looking for work is pretty significant

it would be interesting to see figures for the other way around, too


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, that is the point - an 85% increase in Spanish people going to live in the UK & either working or even just looking for work is pretty significant
> 
> it would be interesting to see figures for the other way around, too


Yes, it would, but I've done quite enough "surf" for today


----------

